# Help choosing a scope



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

pin is behind the lens but look at the viper scopes. They have a pretty clear lens, very bright fiber in the post and you can put a rubber band around the fiber to control the brightness. Really a good scope for less than $110 for all of it. I was impressed.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

CR Archery (CR Apex scope) has a good scope with front or rear lens, up pin available and they are reasonably priced... check out the AT classifieds.. you can find em cheap in there sometimes..


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*scopes*

I luv my viper ,i have single up pin and 4x lens for indoor spots.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

I like my Extreme 4X scope with up pin .019. Very well built for $129 with a Zeiss lens. Quality CNC machining shows throughout. Built to last.

Easy to add accessories later, like sunshield, cover, etc.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Remember*

That a scope's true value is the lens. The housing is only used to hold the lens and has nothing to do with the quality of what you see at full draw. So, put the money in the lens and get the size (diameter) housing that you want/need for your style of shooting.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to spend a TOTAL of $150 for housing and lens, I would look for a CR Apex here in the classifieds and then order a Feather Visions Verde or Verde+ lens. 

If you are looking to spend the $150 for the housing only, then I would look at the best scope housing made today!! The new Copper John Maxxis with 2nd and 3rd axis adjustments built into the housing itself. 

No matter which housing you get, I would get a Feather Visions lens!! They are awesome lenses and the clearest lenses I have ever seen!! I would put them up against any lens made, including the Swarovski!!


----------



## Redneckarcher 3 (Jun 2, 2009)

also looka at the tru spot lenses with CR houseing


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

If you are going to be shooting field or American 900/FITA outdoors, then the TRUE-SPOT Pro scope and lens offers a smaller scope housing diameter but still gives a good field of view!

I use a True-Spot lens sometimes indoors 4x-3/8" grind), but also have regular lenses that I put a "dot" in for outdoors.

True-Spot does a great job with their scopes and housings.

field14 (Tom D)


----------



## a1shooter (Mar 27, 2009)

*4 X lense???*

Some mention of 4 X lenses. Is that the one to go with? What about lens power for indoor, outdoor, and 3D. Which power for each dicipline/ranges? 
Also never liked pins. I always used a crosshair for 3D. Any good scopes with crosshairs or lens with dots?
Thanks,


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

My wife recently added a 6x Cr Apex Target scope with center glo lens to her bow shooting indoors using a peep with glass and she is loving it . Spent $129.00 + shipping for the scope with lens . only thing with a strong scope we have found since we started back was we were blurring out the PIN so a quick easy self fix was to LIGHTLY HEAT and mash out the tip of the pin to make it catch more light faster which made it brighter for her.


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a specialty archery super scope. It is awesome. You can get all kinds of things to put on it. Great for the money you pay.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

True Spot ... 6X 3/8" grind :first:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

goodgrief said:


> True Spot ... 6X 3/8" grind :first:


That's what I use and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Feather Vision Lens +1*



NEVADAPRO said:


> No matter which housing you get, I would get a Feather Visions lens!! They are awesome lenses and the clearest lenses I have ever seen!! I would put them up against any lens made, including the Swarovski!!


I shoot a 1 5/8" CBE housing - up pin w/ .019, for both indoor and 3D with the Feather Visions Verde lens in a 6X.

Works great for me... :shade:


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Stickers...*



a1shooter said:


> Also never liked pins. I always used a crosshair for 3D. Any good scopes with crosshairs or lens with dots?
> Thanks,


a1shooter,
Gunstar Sighting Solutions, check the Lancaster catalog -- They make stickers with dots and circles to put on the lens itself. 

I've never tried them but I do have a package and may break them out now. More tinkering... ukey::mg: Thanks!

Best of Luck,


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CR Housing $60-65 depending on which size you go with...and a DY lens I can't find my price list.....but I think a lens is in the $50-60 range. Great combo....all I have used for the past 3 years and I changed from a Black Eagle


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

N7709K said:


> That's what I use and I couldn't be happier.


I also use a True Spot lens with a Specialty Housing....works great!


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

I would look at True Spot scopes. He makes one that comes with an up pin and his glass is extremely clear. 

http://truespotscopes.com/index2.html

Jim and Sharon are awesome people to deal with as well.


----------



## hdrider777 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Black Eagle Scopes*

What are opinions of the 42mm Black Eagle vs. the 35mm? I plan to shoot a lot of 90m and 70m targets. Is the larger 42mm better?


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

hdrider777 said:


> What are opinions of the 42mm Black Eagle vs. the 35mm? I plan to shoot a lot of 90m and 70m targets. Is the larger 42mm better?


i think the larger diameter housings are more for 3d than spots, so that you get more light into your sight picture. a lot of spot shooters like 1" to 1 3/8" housings. i have a 29mm housing for spots and a 1 5/8" for 3d.


----------



## hdrider777 (Sep 1, 2009)

That makes since. Thanks for the info.


----------

